# Uber ATM Cash for Tip Scam



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I read on one of the threads how a pax tried to get the driver to give them cash and the pax would give them money via a huge tip in the app. I picked up a really shady fellow today named 'Brandon' in South Dallas. He gets in and sez 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'. He said he lost his wallet and has no money and needs a couple of hundred dollars for an emergency. He wants me to go to an ATM and hook him up and in return he will give me that plus $100 more in the app. Firstly, I learned from UP that this is a common scam. Secondly, I learned from UP that Fuber limits the amount of tip a pax can give us. I don't know that I would have gone for this offer but I might have in order to score a quick $100. It might not have occurred to me that a credit card on file with Uber might not be any good. So thanks. I luv u all.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I read on one of the threads how a pax tried to get the driver to give them cash and the pax would give them money via a huge tip in the app. I picked up a really shady fellow today named 'Brandon' in South Dallas. He gets in and sez 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'. He said he lost his wallet and has no money and needs a couple of hundred dollars for an emergency. He wants me to go to an ATM and hook him up and in return he will give me that plus $100 more in the app. Firstly, I learned from UP that this is a common scam. Secondly, I learned from UP that Fuber limits the amount of tip a pax can give us. I don't know that I would have gone for this offer but I might have in order to score a quick $100. It might not have occurred to me that a credit card on file with Uber might not be any good. So thanks. I luv u all.


How did you end up turning it down? I've had it happen twice, the first time I called the guy out on the scam and he jumped out of my car at a stoplight. The second time, the guy was much larger and not someone I wanted to make upset, so I claimed poverty and told the guy I didn't have any money in the bank - hell that's why I'm doing rideshare. I'll do the same next time should it occur.

I reported both to Uber. Aside from a 'thanks for reporting' by support, I don't know if anything happened to the riders.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I gently said 'No man.... I can't do that.'  So he asked again and I said 'Sorry but I can't do it.' He sat there for a few seconds and started messing with his phone and there was a sort of pause like he was considering going into a rage or doing something crazy. I was ready for anything....I workout and always have so I am built like a truck lolz sorta. I wasn't afraid but I thought maybe something serious was about to occur. He said 'ok whatever' and got out and didn't even slam the door.

Also..... this was really annoying cuz he was a Ping as a result of me going into Destination mode so he jacked that up. lol


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> How did you end up turning it down? I've had it happen twice, the first time I called the guy out on the scam and he jumped out of my car at a stoplight. The second time, the guy was much larger and not someone I wanted to make upset, so I claimed poverty and told the guy I didn't have any money in the bank - hell that's why I'm doing rideshare. I'll do the same next time should it occur.
> 
> I reported both to Uber. Aside from a 'thanks for reporting' by support, I don't know if anything happened to the riders.


"The _second time, the guy was much larger and not someone I wanted to make upset, so I claimed poverty and told the guy I didn't have any money in the bank - hell that's why I'm doing ride share"
_
Very good: You can think on your feet and trust your gut



Dan2miletripguy said:


> I gently said 'No man.... I can't do that.' So he asked again and I said 'Sorry but I can't do it.' He sat there for a few seconds and started messing with his phone and there was a sort of pause like he was considering going into a rage or doing something crazy. I was ready for anything....I workout and always have so I am built like a truck lolz sorta. I wasn't afraid but I thought maybe something serious was about to occur. He said 'ok whatever' and got out and didn't even slam the door.
> 
> Also..... this was really annoying cuz he was a Ping as a result of me going into Destination mode so he jacked that up. lol


Stimpy would be proud


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "The _second time, the guy was much larger and not someone I wanted to make upset, so I claimed poverty and told the guy I didn't have any money in the bank - hell that's why I'm doing ride share"
> _
> Very good: You can think on your feet and trust your gut
> 
> Stimpy would be proud


WTH is in his mouth?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Fargle said:


> WTH is in his mouth?


I hope it's a Baby Ruth bar


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I had a guy begging me for $8, so he could buy beer and he would tip me in the app.

The problem was that he didnt order the ride and Im not an idiot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I always ask if they want cash back at the end of each ride. 
It's really helped improve my ratings


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I kinda feel like these drivers deserved to get their money taken from them. If they'll fall for that, they may, in fact, fall for anything!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I read on one of the threads how a pax tried to get the driver to give them cash and the pax would give them money via a huge tip in the app. I picked up a really shady fellow today named 'Brandon' in South Dallas. He gets in and sez 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'. He said he lost his wallet and has no money and needs a couple of hundred dollars for an emergency. He wants me to go to an ATM and hook him up and in return he will give me that plus $100 more in the app. Firstly, I learned from UP that this is a common scam. Secondly, I learned from UP that Fuber limits the amount of tip a pax can give us. I don't know that I would have gone for this offer but I might have in order to score a quick $100. It might not have occurred to me that a credit card on file with Uber might not be any good. So thanks. I luv u all.


And another thing to worry about is turning down such an offer, not knowing how the pax will react/retaliate.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> And another thing to worry about is turning down such an offer, not knowing how the pax will react/retaliate.


This is something I cannot care less about.
No. Why not? Because no.
Do you have water? - No.
Can I smoke in your car? - No.
Can I puke in this? - No.
Why? - Because **** U!

Learn to say "no" without any explanation and apology.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> This is something I cannot care less about.
> No. Why not? Because no.
> Do you have water? - No.
> Can I smoke in your car? - No.
> ...


I was referring to passengers with violent reactions, nothing to do with saying "no" to any of the aforementioned fun activities.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

"No problem sir. Please come with me to the ATM; it's against Uber policy (for insurance reasons) for me to leave an unattended passenger in my vehicle."

As soon as they get out of the car (hopefully on the other side from you), lock the doors. Run towards many people / the gas station attendant. Call the police. Keep firearm holstered unless you are in immediate danger.

Or here's another one:. Say you need to step out of the car to call your bank's 24-hour customer service line since you've forgotten your PIN. Call 911 instead.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> How did you end up turning it down? I've had it happen twice, the first time I called the guy out on the scam and he jumped out of my car at a stoplight.


Did you complete the ride for the ghost of his shady a$$? Gotta make a living right and sounds like he didn't give you any alternative instructions either.

I would probably have said I never carry a wallet when I drive for Uber makes not getting robbed easier that way,but the poverty thing sounds like it would work just as well.



Merc7186 said:


> The problem was that he didnt order the ride and Im not an idiot.


Yeah you're never getting a tip from third party ordered rides, least I haven't. I don't take those any more those are all rider no shows because the rider on the account doesn't show unless it's a good fare then I'll take it probably. That's a security risk taking those riders.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Actually the truth may be the simplest:. For me, I don't carry a debit card anyway, and if I have a way to get cash using my credit card I'm not sure how to even do that apart from asking the cashier for cash back (from a purchase).


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> This is something I cannot care less about.
> No. Why not? Because no.
> Do you have water? - No.
> Can I smoke in your car? - No.
> ...


You must have raised a couple of teenagers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> And another thing to worry about is turning down such an offer, not knowing how the pax will react/retaliate.


Best thing to do if concerned about that is say something like
"wish I could man. But I have no money right now. "


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

If you're not concerned about the scammer getting mad and attacking you in the car, you could Long haul them all over the city by pretending that your card doesn't work in every ATM you try. In other words turn the scam back on them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I told a pax who was a Nigerian Prince that I never have more than $10 in my bank account because I’m a full time Uber Driver with six kids.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

Tipping during the trip. Have the customer reorder as an XL and change the destination to the casino 45 minutes up the road. Watch him tip you $300. Cash out at the end of the trip and put the $100 on "12" at the craps table. $3000 guaranteed.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you're not concerned about the scammer getting mad and attacking you in the car, you could Long haul them all over the city by pretending that your card doesn't work in every ATM you try. In other words turn the scam back on them.


That's rather devious. I love it.



1.5xorbust said:


> I told a pax who is a Nigerian Prince that I never have more than $10 in my bank account because I'm a full time Uber Driver with six kids.


Did he tell you how you could make a quick bajillion dollars by giving him your account number, the names, birthdates, and ssn's of all of your chillrens?

'Cause, you know, Uber drivers are desperate for cash.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> That's rather devious. I love it.
> 
> Did he tell you how you could make a quick bajillion dollars by giving him your account number, the names, birthdates, and ssn's of all of your chillrens?
> 
> 'Cause, you know, Uber drivers are desperate for cash.


Yeah I gave him all that information. Is there a problem?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I gave him all that information. Is there a problem?


None bro. None at all. You should see a very large deposit shortly.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

crowuber said:


> I kinda feel like these drivers deserved to get their money taken from them. If they'll fall for that, they may, in fact, fall for anything!


DOOOH!!!

WHY do you think...

they are rideshare drivers...8>O...???

Rakos


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Haven't had it happen but I would just laugh and ask them why they think I Uber, because I am wealthy?


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

“I make $50 and shut off the app. That’s my booze money for the night”

In the rare instances this has happened this was my response and watching them squirm as they realize I MIGHT be a bigger degenerate than they are is quite pleasing...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I told a pax who was a Nigerian Prince that I never have more than $10 in my bank account because I'm a full time Uber Driver with six kids.


Maybe that's my long lost relative who emailed me last week. If you see him again, tell him I emailed him my bank details but I'm still waiting for the $10k deposit he promised me. Someone emptied out my bank account, so I could really use that money right now.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

No sense wasting time with a loser.

Do I have "idiot" stamped on my forehead? Take your scam elsewhere.

Just say "no.." You can be civil, even polite. Next step is to tell them you need to get moving - so they need to get out of the car. 

They won't leave, insist. Next decision is whether you get out, do you wait for the cops, or do you drive to the police station.

They threaten or attack, all bets are off. Forget all the Hollywood silliness - your 5th Dan belt is useless while strapped into a car or maneuvering in traffic. 

There IS a place in life for firearms. Preferably a compact revolver that won't eject hot brass into your face. Preferably in a reasonable caliber. As usual, you oou only get to take a life to save a life. Here's where you really need a dash cam and CCW insurance.

You'd think the corporate idiots would admit this. THEY hide behind security - yet it was only a few months back when they were hiding under their desks, wishing they could shoot back.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> No sense wasting time with a loser.
> 
> Do I have "idiot" stamped on my forehead? Take your scam elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Excellent way to escalate a situation all the way to the point you get yourself killed. Well done.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I did say "THEY attack."

How am I 'escalating?' They act, it is they who are escalating.

What do you propose at that point?


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd break open my center console and ask if pennies are ok and start counting them.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I did say "THEY attack."
> 
> How am I 'escalating?' They act, it is they who are escalating.
> 
> What do you propose at that point?


See my earlier post in the thread. Misinformation/misdirection so they don't act.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Best thing to do if concerned about that is say something like
> "wish I could man. But I have no money right now. "


And that, sadly, is the truth.



1.5xorbust said:


> I told a pax who was a Nigerian Prince that I never have more than $10 in my bank account because I'm a full time Uber Driver with six kids.


 You had a Nigerian prince in your car? You should have slapped him around for all the emails he sent me over the years!


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I’ve had this happen, crowded bar area, guy jumps in says I’m going to 7/11 and can you bring me back I just need cigs... ok so it slow, sure it’s a surge ride. As we head there he says the same bs... 

He’s broke needs cash, “ I can tip you twenty for a twenty” 
I started laughing... “dude no one tips uber drivers cash... what makes you think I have cash?” 

He says “well don’t you have a bank card?” ... 

I laughed again and said “don’t you?” 
He was getting pissy, you don’t even have $20. (Like I’m the loser here) 

Again I said “seems like we’re in the same boat you don’t have a 20 either” all the while still driving towards his destination.. finally he gets it... I’m not falling for this bs.. he says take me back end the ride now.. I told him I can’t end it until he gets out, I turn around take him back, he gets out I drive around a little bit longer then end the trip, call uber and report him.. telling them how I felt threatened because he kept trying to get cash from me and I didn’t have it... I got paid he got reported... I saw him again later that evening same area... boy did he look pissed, I hope he was deactivated for threatening behavior but who knows with uber...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> And that, sadly, is the truth.
> 
> You had a Nigerian prince in your car? You should have slapped him around for all the emails he sent me over the years!


I wasn't aware that he was offering other Uber Drivers the same opportunity. Although he did say that he knows Emdeplan and has partied with her at his palace a few times.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> You had a Nigerian prince in your car? You should have slapped him around for all the emails he sent me over the years!


Wait, you didn't respond with your criticals? Brah that's like ten katrillion dollars in interest alone you've lost out on.



1.5xorbust said:


> Although he did say that he knows Emdeplan and has partied with her at his palace a few times.


Makes me laugh-wheeze for some reason.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Wait, you didn't respond with your criticals? Brah that's like ten katrillion dollars in interest alone you've lost out on.
> 
> Makes me laugh-wheeze for some reason.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah you're never getting a tip from third party ordered rides


I wouldn't say never.

More often than not there's no tip, sure, but hardly "never".

Like everything though, there are exceptions...

Just this weekend I got $10 on a $5 3rd party ride - 5* female account holder giving ride to brother, she texted in app his name and description and where she told him to go.

Clearly, an experienced *good* rider.

Still, I'll admit, I was shocked to get the tip. LOL

Got a $5 on a $7 3rd party ride this week as well.

Usually, when I do get a tip on a 3rd party ride, it's cash from the actual pax who got a free ride - on a couple of occasions I've actually gotten tipped in cash and in app!:greedy:


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

KenLV said:


> I wouldn't say never.
> 
> More often than not there's no tip, sure, but hardly "never".


I cede the point, and yet oddly enough insist on doubling down with the following:

$hit don't happen often. I'll bet the incidence is far closer to never than frequently, regularly, or even occasionally, mayhap few and very far between though.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

At any given time I have pepper spray under my thigh ready to incapacitate any attacking pax after which I'll have my ruger 9 mm pointed at their face as they try to recover. 
There were 2 instances where I thought I was going to be killed in the beginning of my uber history; I refuse to experience that feeling again without a plan and the means to execute my plan.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

crowuber said:


> At any given time I have pepper spray under my thigh ready to incapacitate any attacking pax after which I'll have my ruger 9 mm pointed at their face as they try to recover.
> There were 2 instances where I thought I was going to be killed in the beginning of my uber history; I refuse to experience that feeling again without a plan and the means to execute my plan.


Pepper spray in an enclosed space? Might want to reconsider.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Pepper spray in an enclosed space? Might want to reconsider.


not too worried about, need a distraction as I ready the firearm. If I get some on me that's ok.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Pepper spray in an enclosed space? Might want to reconsider.


I used "Sabre Red" pepper gel in my car a few months ago to repel a drunken belligerent idiot. There was no overspray or splashing at all. There were no residual vapors or smell.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Fargle said:


> I used "Sabre Red" pepper gel in my car a few months ago to repel a drunken belligerent idiot. There was no overspray or splashing at all. There were no residual vapors or smell.


Kind of off topic, but I don't think Dysan ever made 3.25" diskettes, did they?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Kind of off topic, but I don't think Dysan ever made 3.25" diskettes, did they?


Heh... I never looked up close and assumed that was a 5-1/4" floppy... but... the notch is in the wrong place and the center hub is all wrong to be a 5-1/4" floppy. I had never seen that 3-1/4" disk format.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

this isn't a scam. this is a troll posting out of boredom. Im a 2 yearn driver. nobody has ever pulled this scam on me.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> ...you could Long haul them all over the city by pretending that your card doesn't work in every ATM you try. In other words turn the scam back on them.


I kinda like this...but only during a surge (although not in the BS surge Charlotte market). I only carry an expired credit card in my Uber wallet (no working cards) and my gas card is in my console. I guess I could add a non-working debit card to that mix so I can say I tried.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KenLV said:


> on a couple of occasions I've actually gotten tipped in cash and in app!


On my very first day driving, on my third trip that day, I got both a cash tip AND an in-app tip, on the same trip. Not a third party requested trip.

It was a couple of middle aged women. I've assumed they came from the same person, but it might have been one from each of them. The in-app tip showed up a while later, and I think it was input after the cash tip, which wasn't done secretively.

Christine


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I read on one of the threads how a pax tried to get the driver to give them cash and the pax would give them money via a huge tip in the app. I picked up a really shady fellow today named 'Brandon' in South Dallas. He gets in and sez 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'. He said he lost his wallet and has no money and needs a couple of hundred dollars for an emergency. He wants me to go to an ATM and hook him up and in return he will give me that plus $100 more in the app. Firstly, I learned from UP that this is a common scam. Secondly, I learned from UP that Fuber limits the amount of tip a pax can give us. I don't know that I would have gone for this offer but I might have in order to score a quick $100. It might not have occurred to me that a credit card on file with Uber might not be any good. So thanks. I luv u all.


I would tell them I have no money in my bank account and shut them up.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Ardery said:


> this isn't a scam. this is a troll posting out of boredom. Im a 2 yearn driver. nobody has ever pulled this scam on me.


The scam may not have been pulled on you, but two others did post that something similar happened to them.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

You can also point out that if you give them cash and they give you a tip, the tip is taxable income.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Fargle said:


> I used "Sabre Red" pepper gel in my car a few months ago to repel a drunken belligerent idiot. There was no overspray or splashing at all. There were no residual vapors or smell.


Pepper gel isn't the same as spray in this case - its more appropriate. You generally don't have to worry about the cloud effect. No way to use the spray in a car and not inadvertently inhale it or get it in your eyes.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

Funny that no one has mentioned the effect of tax. Suppose for a brief second this was a legitimate request; If you exchange your 20$ cash for 20$ in app tip, when tax season rolls around, Uncle Sam my American friends, and Justin Trudeau for my Canadian colleagues, the government counts tips as income, and you would be taxed on it, hence losing money.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

scott9002ca said:


> Funny that no one has mentioned the effect of tax. Suppose for a brief second this was a legitimate request; If you exchange your 20$ cash for 20$ in app tip, when tax season rolls around, Uncle Sam my American friends, and Justin Trudeau for my Canadian colleagues, the government counts tips as income, and you would be taxed on it, hence losing money.


That proves it's a scam... a government scam to collect more taxes!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I would tell them I have no money in my bank account and shut them up.


Why lie?
They will one-star you anyway, because they know, you're full of crap.
So take pleasure of saying hell, no, I'm not giving you a dime, beat it.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

scott9002ca said:


> Funny that no one has mentioned the effect of tax.


I just did, two posts above.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Fargle said:


> WTH is in his mouth?


Haven't you ever seen Uber Poop before?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fargle said:


> WTH is in his mouth?


_You need to watch this video.





_


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Heh... I never looked up close and assumed that was a 5-1/4" floppy... but... the notch is in the wrong place and the center hub is all wrong to be a 5-1/4" floppy. I had never seen that 3-1/4" disk format.


Dysan designed that 3.25" diskette to fill the requirement of a diskette that can fit into a shirt pocket. That design and a handful of others died out after the Macintosh came out using Sony's 3.5" design.


----------



## Ubercartel (Jul 23, 2017)

That's crazy, the nerve of some people. A complete stranger, why not ask a friend?! Sheesh Anyway, if you send me $100 to cover the shipping, I'll send you the information on that guy so you can report it to the authorities.


----------



## SoCalGabbieCash (Jun 27, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I read on one of the threads how a pax tried to get the driver to give them cash and the pax would give them money via a huge tip in the app. I picked up a really shady fellow today named 'Brandon' in South Dallas. He gets in and sez 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'. He said he lost his wallet and has no money and needs a couple of hundred dollars for an emergency. He wants me to go to an ATM and hook him up and in return he will give me that plus $100 more in the app. Firstly, I learned from UP that this is a common scam. Secondly, I learned from UP that Fuber limits the amount of tip a pax can give us. I don't know that I would have gone for this offer but I might have in order to score a quick $100. It might not have occurred to me that a credit card on file with Uber might not be any good. So thanks. I luv u all.


Are you guys serious? I mean really!? Like why would I even believe such a stupid story? I would never give the passenger money! I will tell them you better get out of my car!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

SoCalGabbieCash said:


> Are you guys serious? I mean really!? Like why would I even believe such a stupid story? I would never give the passenger money! I will tell them you better get out of my car!


A lot of drivers do and that how these riders make loads of $$. They just ride around in cars all day scamming drivers daily. If they didn't make significant $$ more then actually driving themselves they wouldn't do the scam.

They might strike out every other driver or every 3rd driver but will always get one greedy driver that thinks all his prays been answered for some quick $$ only to realize his "tip" never come and the scammer laughing his a$$ off around the corner.

These and other similar scams... All you got to remember is that if it sounds too good to be true it probably is. A lot of tourist that goes oversea get scammed trying to help someone out. I love the iphone scam. A fellow tourist "which isn't really a tourist but a local pretending to be one." Approaches you and ask you if you can help him out? He has lost his wallet so he has no money to fly back to his home country.

He pulls out his fresh almost brand new iphone with all the spec and give you to look at and it the real deal. Since his giving you the real phone to look at until you agree as you either go to an atm or pull out ur wallet to give him $500-800 dollars thinking you got yourself a brand new $1000 iphone that you can either keep or sell relatively easily.

You give him the cash he gives you the phone which he has in an instant with his/her slide of hand as you were giving him/her the cash he switches to a fake iphone which is worthless and when you look at it more closely he/she has vanished. Theirs that scams and theirs a million more like it by highly skilled conman/woman.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

This cash for tip thing was tried on me a few months ago. Sounded fishy so I just took her to destination and dropped off.

Another variation that happened last week is a guy hopped in Lyft and asked if I could go to Taco Bell and buy us both food and he would tip the amount. On the way to drop him off I had already accepted an Uber ride so used that as an excuse that I couldn't I had already just eaten also. I don't ever like stopping for food for riders, but will do it occasionally as long as the line isn't long.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It hasn't happened to me in a while. But used to get it all the time. 

A symptom is usually they want to book you for 4 hours driving around

More frequently on Lyft


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I read on one of the threads how a pax tried to get the driver to give them cash and the pax would give them money via a huge tip in the app. I picked up a really shady fellow today named 'Brandon' in South Dallas. He gets in and sez 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'. He said he lost his wallet and has no money and needs a couple of hundred dollars for an emergency. He wants me to go to an ATM and hook him up and in return he will give me that plus $100 more in the app. Firstly, I learned from UP that this is a common scam. Secondly, I learned from UP that Fuber limits the amount of tip a pax can give us. I don't know that I would have gone for this offer but I might have in order to score a quick $100. It might not have occurred to me that a credit card on file with Uber might not be any good. So thanks. I luv u all.


Thx for the warning.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Can a rider change the amount of in-app tip later? Like the way they can change the rating?

Just wondering, since it seems relevant to this thread.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Don't have cash? We'll drive you to an atm!
Don't forget to get extra cash for doing this "favor"!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Any idiot that falls for something so obviously stupid, deserves to be screwed.
No Vaseline, No Lube, Raw!!!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Any idiot that falls for something so obviously stupid, deserves to be screwed.
> No Vaseline, No Lube, Raw!!!


 People who drive for Uber/Lyft shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Never pickup in the hood, rule #1 for Uber and Lyft driver’s, leave those pax tp taxis.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'.


As _*soon*_ as you hear that, you _*know*_ that there is going to be trouble.

These days, when they start like that, I tell them "I am working. I do not do "favours" for ANYONE while I am working. I get PAID when I am working. My job is to drive you from here to there and that is it. Anything extra has two requirements: cash up front and I must be willing to do it. Oh, and neither is a matter for discussion, debate, haggling or bargaining." The person who wanted the "favour" always has disembarked after that speech. Sometimes, there is muttering, but I do not care. Go away mad, go away glad, go away sad but *go the hell away!*



NorCalPhil said:


> I didn't have any money in the bank - hell that's why I'm doing rideshare. I'll do the same next time should it occur.


That one used to work for me, as well. I will still use it from time to time instead of my usual. "Do you think that I would be driving this hoopty if I had THAT kind of money?"



MadTownUberD said:


> if I have a way to get cash using my credit card I'm not sure how to even do that


I have PIN numbers on only TWO of my credit cards. I can not get cash with the others.



BikingBob said:


> Haven't had it happen but I would just laugh and ask them why they think I Uber, because I am wealthy?


I have used that one. If I am driving the cab, I simply substitute "this cab" for Uber. I have yet to try this one, though: "Did you not understand that you just hailed a CAB? I do not have any money, Uber took all of my customers. Maybe you should summon an Uber car and ask THAT driver".



RipCityWezay said:


> "I make $50 and shut off the app. That's my booze money for the night"
> 
> In the rare instances this has happened this was my response and watching them squirm as they realize I MIGHT be a bigger degenerate than they are is quite pleasing...


I shall HAVE to try that one.



ratethis said:


> "don't you have a bank card?" ...


I have gotten this one, as well. They berate you for not having a card or having a zeroed out balance, but think that there is nothing wrong with their having that same zeroed out balance. I ask those people if they think that they are the only one with a zeroed out balance. There are far too many terminally unique people in this world.



Ardery said:


> Im a 2 yearn driver. nobody has ever pulled this scam on me.


Consider yourself fortunate. When someone DOES try this on you, you will recognise it and know what to do.



SoCalGabbieCash said:


> I would never give the passenger money!


The guy who trained me in hacking told me that RULE NUMBER ONE is "You never, ever, ever BUT NEVER take money out of your pocket for a passenger unless it is to make change."



Immoralized said:


> They might strike out every other driver or every 3rd driver but will always get one greedy driver that thinks all his prays been answered for some quick $$ only to realize his "tip" never come and the scammer laughing his a$$ off around the corner.


I forget who the comedian was who told this story:

"I laugh at all these guys who go through all this BS to try to get a woman to go home with them. They talk a lot of BS, they spend a lot of money and wind up going home alone. Me, I just walk up to them and tell them straight up what I want. I was telling this to this guy the other day and he said 'I bet you get slapped a lot'. I told him, yeah, I do, but I also get a lot of good [diminutive for "cat"]" (I suppose now, that some Me-too-er here will caterwaul about this one)



peteyvavs said:


> Never pickup in the hood, rule #1 for Uber and Lyft driver's, leave those pax tp taxis.


The reason that people in the "hood" are using the TNCs is that the cabs would not go there.


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'.


My response to that.....
Sure go ahead man. Ask away. Ask as many favors as you want.
Just don't have any realistic expectations that I will grant any of them.
I will guarantee you one thing though,, It'll be one interesting post at UberPeople forum...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I forget who the comedian was who told this story:
> ...
> I was telling this to this guy the other day and he said 'I bet you get slapped a lot'. I told him, yeah, I do, but I also get a lot of good [diminutive for "cat"]"


I am reminded of what happens a lot with my Significant Other, who is a trial lawyer.

"All we know is that he says he does. We don't know whether he does or not, just that he says so."

Christine


----------



## Les in Jax (May 8, 2017)

Scam was tried on me. I told passenger to get out.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Les in Jax said:


> Scam was tried on me. I told passenger to get out.


That good mate. The scam been around since they introduced tips.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I read on one of the threads how a pax tried to get the driver to give them cash and the pax would give them money via a huge tip in the app. I picked up a really shady fellow today named 'Brandon' in South Dallas. He gets in and sez 'Yeah so I kinda got a favor to ask you man'. He said he lost his wallet and has no money and needs a couple of hundred dollars for an emergency. He wants me to go to an ATM and hook him up and in return he will give me that plus $100 more in the app. Firstly, I learned from UP that this is a common scam. Secondly, I learned from UP that Fuber limits the amount of tip a pax can give us. I don't know that I would have gone for this offer but I might have in order to score a quick $100. It might not have occurred to me that a credit card on file with Uber might not be any good. So thanks. I luv u all.


I know I'm not particular smart but if some dude asked me for a couple of bucks with a story like that I'd kick him out of my car really I mean it's obvious it's a scam.

Think about it who doesn't have a friend or two they can loan him a hundred bucks and if you don't have that then you're a low-life and I don't want to talk to you anyway.

I had a kid walk up in my car and it's some kind of badge on like he belongs to some organization and he was trying to sell me candy and I said okay how much he wanted twenty bucks for a big candy bar. I told him he was crazy I can buy the same candy bar for two bucks and he said well it's for charity. really? since when do Charities over price candy bars I've never heard of that. Obviously the kid was scamming me


----------

